# toll roads to benidorm



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

going to benidorm in approx 6 weeks from estartit whats the best route to use with out paying the tolls and not taking too long on side roads


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,A good site to look at is All about France .com it will show you all the routes you need,hope it helps regards H :lol:


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It's been a few years since I did that stretch but the section of Free N road just north of Tarragona down was very good and like a motorway for a good stretch. The bit around Barcelona doing toll free was a pain and time consuming so maybe consider the toll for that part, we have done it toll free several times but never in a hurry.
After Valencia you can take the coast road, inland road or AP7 toll.
The toll is around €12 and can save an hour off that section.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I would pay the tolls. But I am not you and don't know/have the same budget.

It would be far easier.

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I can set my TT to avoid tolls, or do you need to know the route first hand as it were.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I just used autoroute 2013 to set up a route, 476 miles, you can adjust the choice of roads to exclude tolls.
I could copy and paste it in a PM if you like.

cabby


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

392 Miles 8 Hours with Tolls

I would think it would take much longer and be a lot more stressful with no tolls.

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We left L Estartit last monday and have made our way over to Mequinenza for a months fishing on the river Ebro, then will be making our way down towards Benidorm'ish and further South towards Gib, we won't be using tolls even though they are really not that expensive, we just fancy seeing a lot of "real" Spain. So we might even dump the coastal route and go down the middle of Spain for a change.

Who knows, we are not back home till next March :wink: 

ray.


----------

